# Calibration of my internal sound card: what do you think?



## actarusfleed (Nov 30, 2009)

Hy guys,
here my calibration of my laptop internal sound card:









what do you think?
is it usable do do some measuraments?

thank you,
actarus


----------



## actarusfleed (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Caslibration of my internal sound card: what do you think?*

and more ...









thank you,
actarus


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

*Re: Caslibration of my internal sound card: what do you think?*












> what do you think?
> is it usable do do some measuraments?


Yes !

:sn:


----------



## follz (Feb 7, 2011)

My apologies for resurrecting this old thread but I thought it would be better than starting a new one.

I am trying to calibrate my soundcard but am having difficulties which I attribute to incorrect/incomplete connections. I managed to get a few measurements, but the resulting graph looked like you might expect of the FR across the audible spectrum to look in an ordinary room (except <15Hz where it was all over the place). I also had trouble with getting the correct levels for the output as it resulting in clipping, another time it was too low.

I am using the following:

-Dayton EMM-6 calibrated mic
-Behringer Xenyx 502 mixer
-On-board ALC889A soundcard (this has 6 jacks)
-Windows 7 Pro 64-bit

I followed the connection guide but, as noted, the result still isn't right. Since I am able to get the input correct, as REW picks up the 1kHz tone via the mic, my problem I have must be in the loopback which I will say has me flummoxed. I did exactly what is described below for no result:

"*The two cables (3.5 mm plug end) would connect into the line-in and line-out stereo jacks of the soundcard. Then use a suitable RCA inline connector is used to loop the right channels together so that a soundcard calibration can be performed. Then the loopback is removed and not used again.*"

My situation might be unique in that when I configure the output via REW, I use HDMI via the graphics card which runs to my AVR. Connecting the output of the soundcard jack to my AVR via a 3.5mm to 2RCA connector results in no sound. Is using the output via HDMI a problem?

I'll try to breakdown how I've got everything connected (only the Right channel is used, the left channel cable is unused):

EMM-6 mic --> Xenyx 502 via XLR cable
Xenyx 1/4" output --> 1/4" to RCA adapter connected to a 2RCA to 3.5mm cable --> Soundcard input
Soundcard output --> 3.5mm to 2RCA adapter to Y-Splitter --> AVR Aux input (R)

Any help with this will be much appreciated. :help:

Cheers


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> You should have started a new thread , IMO . 

A recap ; 

(i) You hear REWs output ( from your speakers ) and you also confirm that REW is getting usable input ( since you have already captured a believable test sweep using REW ) . Correct ?

(ii) Your problem is; because the AVR is fed via HDMI ( from your graphics card ) you can't do a loopback calibration of that soundcard because there's no signal outputted from the 3.5mm stereo out . Correct ?

Questions & Observations ;

> Does 3.5mm output belong to the Computers' onboard soundcard or that Graphics card ?

> If it belongs to the Graphics card you will need to open up that card software control panel to reroute where the digital-audio streams it's outputting ( HDMI or the analog connectors on the card ).

> If the 3.5mm connector belongs to the computers' builtin soundcard then select it ( from within REW ) and sound should come out of it ( enabling you to calibrate that card, fwiw ) .

:sn:


----------



## follz (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks for the reply Earl.

The 3.5mm output belongs to the soundcard. What I can't seem to do is get that output working when connecting to the AVR Aux input and use that when I measure for REW. I also have no clear idea on how to create a loop via the input and output of the soundcard.

EDIT: Seems I can't post screens yet ;|

I just took another measurement and this time there was no problem with the input volume either way. The results are attached.

Hope this helps ;\

Thanks again.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> The 3.5mm output belongs to the soundcard. What I can't seem to do is get that output working when connecting to the AVR Aux input and use that when I measure for REW. I also have no clear idea on how to create a loop via the input and output of the soundcard.


> If REW is able to address ( see ) that soundcard as a viable output option , it's name ( the one belonging to the computers soundcard ) will show up within the drop-down menu list belonging to the "OutPut Devices" Header , found within REWs "Preferences Page" . 
> BTW; "Default" *is not the name* of the computers stock soundcard .

> If the ( onboard ) soundcards name doesn't exist as a choice within REWs output device menu / then REW can't send sound to that card / it's really that simple .

> Frankly, it would be "New News" if a computers internal ( stock ) card didn't showup within the output & input device menus ( belonging to REW ) .
> For a soundcard ( in Windows ) to not show up ( as a choice in REW ) it would have to be turned off ( within the Windows Device Manager ) or simply broken. 

:sn:


----------



## follz (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks again for your reply Earl.

REW picks up all of my sound devices, so that really isn't my problem. As I said, I can't seem to get any sound when I connect the 3.5mm to 2RCA cable from the output of the soundcard to the AUX input of my AVR.

I've read and re-read the Basic REW connections page but I can't seem to make heads or tails of this. The 'loopback' part of it is particularly confusing to me.

Is anyone able to take a look at my rew measurements? They are in my second post. To my untrained and uneducated eye, it seems there is substantial feedback in the measurement which is giving me poor results. Given that, I have come to reason that it's either the fact I don't have a loopback in place or that something isn't configured correctly in my W7 sound options.

Any help with this would be very much appreciated.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> REW picks up all of my sound devices, so that really isn't my problem. As I said, I can't seem to get any sound when I connect the 3.5mm to 2RCA cable from the output of the soundcard to the AUX input of my AVR.


Can you get Windows Media Player to playback sound ( say , some form of mp3 file ) into your AVR ?

Concentrate on figuring out how to output sound from your soundcard into your AVR using WMP ( forget REW for now ).

Move onto using REW to output sound only after you can do confidently output sound with WMP ( into your AVR ) .

:sn:


----------

